# LP Studio, repaired headstock, w/hcs, $400. Gatineau



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's a good deal.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Was just coming here to post it. Looks like some flame under that grunge. A good cleaning would probably make that thing look 10 times better.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I did not need to see this....
Anyone here going for it?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

All the deals seem to be in the greater Ottawa/Gatineau area ! 

If no one here gets it, might have to take a trip to Gatineau ... you guy`s are not helping me here...


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

I’ll take it if someone’s local to facilitate


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Wootang said:


> I’ll take it if someone’s local to facilitate


Where are you located?


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

At that price point, it's probably worth it, but I will point out that is a bit of a risk with such a bad break and no details on who did the repair and how. My 74 Deluxe had an identical break with very little contact surface and no cosmetic touch up. Mine came apart 6 years after buying it and it took a master luthier 8 months to fix... A break going along the length of the neck is easier to fix and more likely to remain stable... If this one breaks again, it will be a challenge to repair.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I recently sold a '62 Gretsch with a worse looking headstock repair than that.
It's been holding strong for 29 years before I sold it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

couple good gear clamps and you won't no its been broke.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

People use giant screws and even big bolts to help secure headstock breaks.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

No chance it's a Chibson?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> No chance it's a Chibson?


Nope. They’re usually made with a scarf joint so they don’t break.


----------



## TheGoodTheGain11 (Nov 25, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Was just coming here to post it. Looks like some flame under that grunge. A good cleaning would probably make that thing look 10 times better.
> 
> View attachment 339487
> 
> ...


I would buddy but shipping to new mexico may be a deal killer !


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

8hrs later and 500 views and the ad is still up.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> 8hrs later and 500 views and the ad is still up.


If he had just cleaned it, he could have easily gotten $600, even with the break.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

He got back to me that his response has been overwhelming.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> People use giant screws and even big bolts to help secure headstock breaks.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you for showing my work !


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

He edited his price up to $450.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

People are terrified of broken headstocks, it might sit.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 339545
> 
> View attachment 339546


both repairs create a unique tone to the instrument. There is no other guitar that sounds the same therefore these two should fetch a very large sum of money when they go on the market.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Budda said:


> People are terrified of broken headstocks, it might sit.


But wouldn't the the Gibson bridge, tailpiece, pups, upgraded Grovers and the Gibson USA hard case be worth the $400 price tag ?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Frenchy99 said:


> But wouldn't the the Gibson bridge, tailpiece, pups, upgraded Grovers and the Gibson USA hard case be worth the $400 price tag ?


no


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> But wouldn't the the Gibson bridge, tailpiece, pups, upgraded Grovers and the Gibson USA hard case be worth the $400 price tag ?


It’s gone.
Like I said, polish that thing up, take some decent photos, and he could have squeezed at least a couple hundred more out of that.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Distortion said:


> no


I guess I made a mistake then...



2manyGuitars said:


> Like I said, polish that thing up, take some decent photos, and he could have squeezed at least a couple hundred more out of that.


Polishing it up makes a difference...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> I guess I made a mistake then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also said better photos...




...you bastard.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> I also said better photos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol..


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

There it is! I reached out and he had raised his price, then quickly said it was gone


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wootang said:


> There it is! I reached out and he had raised his price, then quickly said it was gone



I just didnt want to drive up yesterday at night, prefer driving during the day.


----------

